# So... who's going to DIMC? :)



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am. 
I want to know some people there before I go there (insha'Allah) so who else is going? And from where?:happy:


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

Try connecting with the dimc students through the facebook group to get to know some seniors or get some heads up advice...


----------



## sehqur (Jul 12, 2010)

wasaykhan could you give us a link to a page on facebook. I have tried to join one, been more then a month and still says awaiting on confirmation.


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=16647161817&ref=search#!/group.php?gid=16647161817&v=wall&ref=search

Welcome to Facebook


----------



## Jawairiya (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey you guys, I noticed you guys wanting to talk to some seniors, so ask away, and I can try and get some others to come on here and talk to you guys if you'd like as well, what questions did you guys have?

oh and our general dimc facebook page kinda died, some of us have our own class page, but i think there might be one for you guys that a future classmate might've made, so, you'd find some others who are in your class and such.... actually...I think there is one for your guys' class, probably could just search it, if I find it I'll post a link

And I also stay at the (girls) hostel if you have questions about that, and for the guys I could ask around to see if anyone can tell you guys about that


----------



## doc.who (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey you guys, I'm going too, I'm from wisconsin (yeah idk why I am there either lolz), and here's our class' fb page, go join : Login | Facebook


----------



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

doc.who said:


> Hey you guys, I plan going this year as well. I'm from wisconsin (I dont know why im there either, lolz), there is a page for the Class of 2015 on FB, and i have utterly given up on posting the link to it lol. you guys should join and get anyone else you know whos going to join too. Just search "DIMC Class of 2015" into the search bar and it should pop up.


lol..1 member for the win.


----------



## lina (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey Guys

I plan to join DIMC this fall InshAllah....I am from Ohio (USA). I have also join the page for DIMC class of 2015, but I think it will take a while to people to join the facebk group.


----------



## confuzzled7 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey guys!
I'm going too, from Mississauga (Canada). I joined the group as well.


----------



## sehqur (Jul 12, 2010)

i am in inshallah... from san antonio , TEXAS..


----------



## sehqur (Jul 12, 2010)

there are desi's in wisconsin ??...new information


----------



## doc.who (Aug 13, 2010)

marmar92 said:


> lol..1 member for the win.


Hey hey, great beginnings start somewhere. our Class page started with one person 

and believe me I didnt believe there were desi's in Wisconsin till i got here either, it on the DL.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

Jawairiya said:


> Hey you guys, I noticed you guys wanting to talk to some seniors, so ask away, and I can try and get some others to come on here and talk to you guys if you'd like as well, what questions did you guys have?
> 
> oh and our general dimc facebook page kinda died, some of us have our own class page, but i think there might be one for you guys that a future classmate might've made, so, you'd find some others who are in your class and such.... actually...I think there is one for your guys' class, probably could just search it, if I find it I'll post a link
> 
> And I also stay at the (girls) hostel if you have questions about that, and for the guys I could ask around to see if anyone can tell you guys about that


I'm yet another one of your seniors at DIMC. I'm not at the hostels so although I can't really help out in that department, I'm decently informed about almost everything else so feel free to message me for help whenever. Best of luck!


----------



## doc.who (Aug 13, 2010)

Thank you very much, Much respeceted seniors. thanks you for offering your time, we'll make sure to use you for any questions we have.


----------



## Gunna (Aug 10, 2010)

I did not realize that so many students are going to karachi for MBBS? Do you all have family there? The political situation is prety grave there? Does it concern you?


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

Gunna said:


> I did not realize that so many students are going to karachi for MBBS? Do you all have family there? The political situation is prety grave there? Does it concern you?


I'm here with my immediate family, but most people here have plenty of extended family here too. As far as the political situation is concerned, it has been and most probably will always be topsy-turvy. It's part of the package if you're seriously looking into Karachi or anywhere else in Pakistan to study. I've been here for over a year and a half now and it's honestly not as bad as the news depicts it. If things ever get too rowdy, we get the day off from school (which means extra study at home).


----------



## sehqur (Jul 12, 2010)

I completely agree with fareena khan. sutiations are never bad as they depict in media or let say people are use to these everyday roits now, once you get there you will feel the part of that circle too... i m so excited to be in karachi... the most happening city of all...


----------



## syedm (Apr 7, 2010)

Holler, I'm going to be at DIMC in the fall iA.
Application and all that business is already taken care of =D
I'm from North Carolina, btw =D


----------



## ZoyaZ (Sep 7, 2009)

Just came back from N.C.  Awfully hot there this time of year


----------



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

looking forward to seeing you guys there! 
although i have heard some scary stories about 'initiation' in pakistan lool..be prepared..
and as for the books, does the senior helper reccomend any specific books?
And yea, join the group on facebook so we can all stay in touch (insha'Allah) ..my name is Ammar btw!


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

marmar92 said:


> looking forward to seeing you guys there!
> although i have heard some scary stories about 'initiation' in pakistan lool..be prepared..
> and as for the books, does the senior helper reccomend any specific books?
> And yea, join the group on facebook so we can all stay in touch (insha'Allah) ..my name is Ammar btw!


If by initiation you are referring to "ragging", then let me tell you that it's not that bad at DIMC as compared to other Paki schools. The seniors boys will most definitely want to have their fun, but I'll make sure that they don't go overboard, lol.

As for books:

Anatomy - BD Chaurasia (tests come from here and good for learning muscle attachments and as a quick review), Gray's Anatomy (good for concept building), Netter's (good for learning bone parts and if you're a visual learner), KLM (good if you like learning in a lot of detail), and Snell's
Physiology - Guyton (most people use this one) and Ganong
Biochemistry - Harper's and Lippincott's (both are used equally, just depends on personal reference)
Embryology - Langman's Embryology and KLM's Embryology
Histology - Junquiera's Histology Atlas and Wheater's

And review books:

Anatomy - Essence of Anatomy
Physiology - Firdaus Review of Physiology
Biochemistry - Faiq's Instant Biochemistry
Embryology - Sharjeel's Embryology
Histology - Laiq's Histology

Hope this helps and do message me if you have any more questions!


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

I'd recommend BRS (board review series) for anatomy, physio, and embryo, if you wanna learn the things accurately and faster, and follow up with the USMLE studying. It's a really helpful review book which has the stuff that you really need to know. A lot of people did well on the exam by studying from it. Although I'd keep the big text books for referencing purposes.


----------



## FaisalQ (Feb 4, 2010)

But wait wasn't DIMC founded on 2009, so there is only one class of seniors that are there right? How bad can it be? I can take care of myself...I will start training now...just playing. I can't wait to start. #happy


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

No actually DIMC was opened in 2007. So the batch that will be coming this year, would be the 5th batch. Pretty much you will have 4 classes of seniors ahead of you.


----------



## too old (Jul 26, 2010)

Is there a hostel for boys for first year students? Any one planning to live there?


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

yeah there is


----------



## shahzad70 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi, I'm a senior in Highschool, and DIMC is one of the colleges I am considering. I was wondering how long the vacation time is over thier, someone told me it summer was only 1 month long but I don't know how accurate that is..someone help?


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah, this year the summer vacation was one month long... although we again have a one month leave in the winter as well for electives.


----------



## too old (Jul 26, 2010)

my son is thinking of starting this year. any info about boys hostel would be
appreciated. is there anyone i can contact? we do not have any family in Karachi.


----------



## Jawairiya (Sep 3, 2009)

too old said:


> my son is thinking of starting this year. any info about boys hostel would be
> appreciated. is there anyone i can contact? we do not have any family in Karachi.


 
The procedure for the hostel is pretty simple, first you have to get the application from the head warden in the hostel on the campus for about Rs.200 (I think), and you should have 6 of your passport sized photos, and then the hostel fees I believe for the upcoming year are Rs.12,000 per month, Rs 6,500 for Room & Board and Rs 5,500 for mess hall fees, I think you could probably move in within a few days of finishing the application and paying the fees, maybe even that day, especially if you called the warden and had the details worked out already. The warden lets us choose our roomates, so he will probably ask if you have someone who is coming with you or ask you to choose from the people who currently don't have room mates, or you can ask him if you can try and find someone in your own batch when school starts and everyone comes, if you really want to do that, don't let the warden tell you that you can't, because you should be able to, we got to..... and I hear that the new batch's classes start oct. 4th?

...if you have extra appliances like a refridgerator/microwave, etc, he asks for Rs.500 per appliance, and there are no airconditioners allowed, only water coolers, and you can have fans and such,... you are provided with a bed, a desk, and one hanging shelf, you have your own closet and you share a bathroom with your room mate, there is air conditioning in the study/common room in both the girls and boys hostels I beleive, ... and down the street from the campus is a bank (a 3 min rickshaw ride maybe?), Soneri, otherwise I believe there are two other banks around the corner and down the road some... (like a 7 min rickshaw ride from the hostel?)

and 
Here is some reference info: 
Head Warden/Warden= Khalid Saab, phone number: 03322448337
Female warden= Salma Auntie

(I'm in the girls hostel actually, but the application process is the same I believe)


----------



## too old (Jul 26, 2010)

thank you


----------



## sehqur (Jul 12, 2010)

I am going to take a SAT II shortly and was wondering if i can take Math instead of physics. would DIMC going to accept it? second, Math test has 2 levels, which level i need to take ?


----------



## FaisalQ (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey Seqhur, I am on the same boat I am planning on taking SAT 2 as well on Oct. 9, I will be taking physics, and chemistry. Yeah I was also wondering if I can take math instead of physics but I didn't know which level to take so I just went with physics, hey if you do find out please let me know. Thanks


----------



## shahzad70 (Apr 27, 2010)

I know medical school isn't going to be easy by any means, but how is the stress in terms of the work?


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

It's not easy that's for sure but keep up with the work/studying on a daily basis and its a breeze... but nothing like highschool.


----------



## lina (Jan 24, 2010)

FaisalQ said:


> Hey Seqhur, I am on the same boat I am planning on taking SAT 2 as well on Oct. 9, I will be taking physics, and chemistry. Yeah I was also wondering if I can take math instead of physics but I didn't know which level to take so I just went with physics, hey if you do find out please let me know. Thanks


 
Hey Faisal and Sehqur...

I am in the same boat as you guys...and specifically I do not think DIMC prefers any specific level of Math as they have nothing written in the brochure.Therefore, I am just going for Math Level 1, physics is not my cup of tea.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

It would be a good idea to double check that with the school. You don't want to take the wrong test and get penalized for it later.


----------



## sehqur (Jul 12, 2010)

I have emailed dr. tayyaba but havent heard anything so far. Math level 1 is for those who have taken math in college for atleast 2 yrs so i guess it shoudl be ok to go with level 1. one more thing, for those who have not signed up for SAT II held on oct 9, the center in karachi regent plaza seats are full already but the collegeboard told me that you can sign up for lahore test center but you can take your test in karachi center as long as its SAT II and the subjects you signed up for.


----------



## syedm (Apr 7, 2010)

hey so i've already gotten accepted and will be joining dimc in the 5th batch.
i took bio, chem, and math 2 subject tests and they accepted it. 
so i'm pretty sure they'll take your scores if you do math instead of physics...


----------



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

cya guys at DIMC inshaAllah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maher92 (Mar 9, 2010)

hey maher here will be joining you guys in october hopefully !!!


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

just to give a heads up... the tuition fees won't be increasing on a yearly basis (according to dr. tayyaba)


----------



## shahzad70 (Apr 27, 2010)

If someone finds out whether DIMC Admissions accept Math 1 can they let me know please. Im planning on taking my Subjects in November but I want to know if I should register for Math 1 or Math 2. I took Math 2 last year and I got a 610.


----------



## seltikfan (Aug 9, 2010)

was upp people... i had a couple questions for the seniors.
11) i will be applying in 2012 because that is when I will be
graduating. The thing that is concerning me is that in the US students find
out about our admission around the February before graduating, and I
believe in DIMC we find out around August and September. The problem is
that we have to accept or decline by May and we have to go through a huge
process to get everything adjusted her in the US colleges and i
believe we might have pay some tuition by July or August.
I wanted to know if I could apply a bit
earlier so I know if I got into DIMC or not. I could send the high
school diploma later on when i graduate.

2) Do we send in SAT 1 scores and if so what did u guys get?

3) just wondering by when do u think the boys hostel will be completed and how are the boys hostel as of now?


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea ofcourse, a lot of students apply before August and find out if they got accepted or not. I'm pretty sure that February will be quite early to apply compared to the US colleges, but around June or July would suffice.
No, the SAT I scored are not taken by DIMC, only SATII scores are.
I'm not sure when the boy's hostel will be completed but as of now, from what I heard it's not that great...but enough for survival pretty much...


----------



## muhammu (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey, I'm planning on joining DIMC in the fall. But the issue I have is that I won't be able to join the school until after October 19, 2010. Could some1 please lemme know how much of school i'm gonna miss and how is it gonna effect my studies and how would I be able to catch up. Thank you so much.

Umer M.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

muhammu said:


> Hey, I'm planning on joining DIMC in the fall. But the issue I have is that I won't be able to join the school until after October 19, 2010. Could some1 please lemme know how much of school i'm gonna miss and how is it gonna effect my studies and how would I be able to catch up. Thank you so much.
> 
> Umer M.


If you guys are gonna do it the way we did, you'll just be missing basic stuff about anatomy, physiology, and biochemistry. A lot of people come later and will continue to come late, so no worries there. It won't greatly affect your studies and it won't be an issue to catch up. Hope this helped.


----------



## muhammu (Aug 30, 2010)

Thank you so much for the reply, ur a life saver 

Umer M.


----------



## FaisalQ (Feb 4, 2010)

lina said:


> Hey Faisal and Sehqur...
> 
> I am in the same boat as you guys...and specifically I do not think DIMC prefers any specific level of Math as they have nothing written in the brochure.Therefore, I am just going for Math Level 1, physics is not my cup of tea.


Hey I have a number of a person who is in charge of the majority of admissions in Dow I will call her tomorrow and ask her which math to take either 1 or 2?, and I will let u guys know. Will be in touch.



sehqur said:


> I have emailed dr. tayyaba but havent heard anything so far. Math level 1 is for those who have taken math in college for atleast 2 yrs so i guess it shoudl be ok to go with level 1. one more thing, for those who have not signed up for SAT II held on oct 9, the center in karachi regent plaza seats are full already but the collegeboard told me that you can sign up for lahore test center but you can take your test in karachi center as long as its SAT II and the subjects you signed up for.


Hey Sehqur, I have not signed up fro Sat II yet but I will like to take it in Karachi, so I are u 100% sure I can sign up for it in Lahore and just show up for it in Karachi, do I need anything else any documents other than what I already need for the test, should I call College board and confirm myself as well.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Please try and use the multi-quote button guys! Thanks!


----------



## FaisalQ (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorry I didn't know.


----------



## acheema (Sep 7, 2008)

For those of you going to DIMC in 2010, join the DIMC class of 2015 faceboook page ! 
DIMC Class of 2015 | Facebook . cya all in a few weeks!


----------



## maher92 (Mar 9, 2010)

hey guys does anyone have a schedule of all the holidays we will have during our course the official holidays that is and the dates thanks


----------



## seltiksfan (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys... hows karachi, do you guys ever get bored.


----------



## Nabihahah (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi! did anyone ever check up on the sat2 math issue? they're really vague on the website bout what level or if you can even take math. i really don't wanna have to take physics... i've never taken a physics course before n i'm not sure if i'll be able to study enough of it before june.


----------



## Aiman Syeda (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey, I'll most likely be (inshallah) attending DIMC as chances of getting into AKU are slim to none. Could someone please clear up the difference between IBCC and PMDC or some other kind of equivalent document I'm supposed to mail them. I don't get it and pakistani websites are just so damn confusing, too much unnecessary information. Please, help me out. Much appreciated.


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

You get your equivalency through IBCC (Inter Board Committee of Chairmen), through which PMDC approves of. So as long as you met the requirements of getting into medical school after your equivalency...that's all there is to it.
PMDC is the Pakistan Medical and Dental Council, who are the ones who make the rules of the medical schools...such as going through IBCC, taking SATs, and entrace tests, etc. The document you would give to DIMC would be your IBCC certificate.
Hope that helps...


----------



## Nabihahah (Feb 6, 2011)

does anybody know whether I can take the sat subject test in math instead of physics? and if so, does any1 know whether it's the level 1 or level 2 exam?


----------



## billy28 (Sep 12, 2010)

What do you know of the fee structure? For Pakistanis and over seas...thanks!


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

Currently $15,000 for both pertaining to DIMC


----------



## Peach1994 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi 

Is the DIMC site down, can some one explain the entry requirement for DIMC, I am grade 11 student in Canada


----------



## reezain (Aug 11, 2014)

hey please tell me I live in Karachi can I apply in dimc


----------

